# dateisystem für Windows und Linux

## Xairo

moin,

ich suche nen FS für Windows und Linux also von beiden voller zugriff also schreiben und lesen, möglichst schnell und evt sollte man es noch verschlüsseln können was aber nebensächlig ist.

im moment hab ich 2x NTFS also windows partion die auch NTFS bleiben soll/muss  und dann noch eine datenpartion die das neue FS haben soll. Linux ist momentan auf ext3 installiert

den captive NTFS treiber kann und will ich nicht benutzen

mfg Xairo

----------

## smg

Schon mal FatXY probiert?

Läuft doch ganz gut oder?  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------

## Xairo

 *hagbard_ wrote:*   

> Schon mal FatXY probiert?
> 
> Läuft doch ganz gut oder? 
> 
> Cheers.

 

naja nur ne 250gb platte mit Fat32 oder ähmlichen geht wohl nicht war zumindestens früher so, da hatte ich ne 80er mit Fat und dann haben nurnoch ca 45gb drauf gepaßt

----------

## Lenz

250 GB mit FAT32 geht schon (Windows weigert sich größer als 32 GB zu formatieren, aber wenn du's unter Linux formatierst wird's von Windows gelesen) - ob das sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt geschrieben. Schonmal den ext3-Treiber für Windows probiert? Damit könntest du dich für ext3 entscheiden.

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn Du explore2fs meinst, dann istdas zwar prinzipiell zum lesen unter Windows auf ext2/3 eine Möglichkeit, aber ein nativer Zugriff mit schreiben wäre sicherlich komfortabler.

Oder gibt es mittlereile etwas besseres?

----------

## Lenz

Ich dachte eher an Ext2 IFS!

----------

## smg

 *Xairo wrote:*   

>  *hagbard_ wrote:*   Schon mal FatXY probiert?
> 
> Läuft doch ganz gut oder? 
> 
> Cheers. 
> ...

 

Nu ja, da hast du Recht; aber will man _eine_ 250GB Partition?  :Wink: 

Bye.

----------

## Fugee47

da bleibt derzeit leider nix anderes uebrig als fat32   :Evil or Very Mad: 

darüber hab ich mich auch schon geärgert, hab dann 3 partitionen raus gemacht ....

Wenn dann mal ne partition flöten geht, sind nicht gleich alle Daten weg   :Wink: 

----------

## Xairo

es gibt ja auch noch:

ReiserFS oder Ext2/3 für beide gibt es ja windows treiber 

wie sicher sind die? welches fs ist am schnellsten? ich denke mal beide dürften schneller als fat sein

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ich dachte eher an Ext2 IFS!

 

Das ist auch meine Wahl, einziger Nervfaktor:

Windows2K/XP erstellt bei jedem Boot einen neuen 

Recycled-Ordner auf den ext2/3-Platten *argl*

PS: Xairo benutzt Unicode, 5€ in die Chauvikasse.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> ReiserFS oder Ext2/3 für beide gibt es ja windows treiber
> 
> wie sicher sind die?

 

Also bei sf.net gibt es irgendwo einen reiserfs windows treiber, aber der mich nicht überzeugt.

Alle 5min hat windows einfach mal einen reboot gemacht.  :Confused: 

zum Ext2/3 treiber hab ich keine erfahrungen

tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Lenz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Ich dachte eher an Ext2 IFS! 
> 
> Das ist auch meine Wahl, einziger Nervfaktor:
> 
> Windows2K/XP erstellt bei jedem Boot einen neuen 
> ...

 

Das Problem hat man bei FAT32 aber genauso! Ich habe es mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Initscript 'delwintempdirs', was beim Gentoostart ausgeführt wird und den RECYCLED Ordner löscht, gelöst. EXT3 scheint mir auf einer großen Platte wesentlich sinnvoller zu sein als FAT32, mit FAT32 war es nach Systemabstürzen schon öfter der Fall, dass ich mal ein Dateisystem hatte!  :Wink: 

----------

## Xairo

also sollte ich ext2 ifs verwenden?

wie ist da die geschwindigkeit im vergleich zu ntfs?

gibts es tools die ntfs in ext2 umwandeln?

----------

## smg

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ich dachte eher an Ext2 IFS!

 

Das ist ja sehr gut; auch wenn ich so etwas wohl nie brauchen werde.  :Wink: 

Aybabtu.

----------

## Hilefoks

Den ext2 IFS kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich benutze ihn für meine externe 250GB Platte (ext2) schon sehr lange und hatte noch nie nennenswerte Probleme. Ein kleines Probleme gibt es allerdings mit ext3. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau warum, - aber damit der IFS-Driver eine ext3 mounten kann muss sie zuvor unter Linux kurz als ext2 gemountet werden. 

Wie dem auch sei, - der IFS-Driver ist sehr empfehlenswert.  :Wink: 

MfG Hilefoks

P.S: Ach noch was. Wenn die mit IFS gemountete Platte voll läuft stürzt Windows ab.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Und da wir gerade bei den File system Treibern für Windows sind:

Der ReiserFS File System Treiber Hat bei mir leider Bluescreens verursacht...

Ich konnte zwar auf das Dateisystem an sich zugreifen, aber sobald ich auf eine Datei geklickt habe oder der Mauszeiger zu lange drüber stand (QuickInfo), gab es einen Bluescreen...

Wollte ich nur mal so zur Info angeben....

Kann natürlich sein, dass ich einfach nur Pech hatte und es bei anderen besser läuft  :Wink: 

Ich benutze stattdessen nun RFSToolGUI um auf meine ReiserFS-Platten zuzugreifen (ist eh sehr selten nötig)...

----------

## slyght

Hab seit längerem eine 150GB Partition als Fat32 laufen, die ich unter Windows XP und Gentoo benutze.

Gab bisher keine Probleme damit. Problematisch ist eigentlich nur, wenn man viele kleine Dateien hat, was in relativ großer Platzverschwendung resultiert.

Haltet ihr es für "gefährlich" eine so große FAT32 Partition zu haben? Nach euren Kommentaren muss man ja Angst haben, dass die jederzeit ihren Geist auf gibt und alle Daten weg sind...

----------

## borsdel

@slyght: ich halte es für saugefährlich so eine große fat32-partition zu haben, denn wenn was futsch geht, ist dann höchstwahrscheinlich alles weg

ansonsten ist fat32, nicht nur mangels eines journaling, absoluter bullshit. es ist ne weiterverpfuschung vom ur-fat und da ging die schlamperei bereits los.

kannst dich ja mal umgucken wegen den facts von fat32, zb http://www.svs.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/download/bs2/2005/BS2-Folienkopien-3.pdf

ansonsten: von windows auf ext2/3 schreiben halte ich nicht so viel von, da zb der ifs-treiber noch recht verbugt ist (haben ja meine vorredner jetzt auch bestätigt)

so habe ich mich entschieden, meine externen platten auf ext3 zu belassen. da kann dann jedes os problemlos ran, aber nur lesend und ich bin der einzige der was draufschreibt - und wenn von anderswo was drauf muss, tja, dann muss es wohl mit dem umweg übers netzwerk sein.

müsste ich nun viel mit windows hantieren und damit machen und tun, naja, dann würde ein gewisser teil für ntfs draufgehn, und da hat sich m$ mal was recht gutes unter den nagel gerissen.

@all: habt ihr schonmal nen kommerziellen ntfs-treiber für linux getestet?

mfg borsdel

----------

## slyght

@borsdel: Danke für die Antwort, aber ich kenn mich mit Dateisystemen eigentlich ganz gut aus. Ging mir jetzt eher um Erfahrungswerte, weil es so klang, als ob FAT32 eher dazu neigt die Partition zu zerschiessen als andere!? 

Mir ist schon klar, dass FAT32 an sich kein optimales Dateisystem darstellt, aber (scheinbar nicht nur) mir mangelt's in der Hinsicht halt an Alternativen.

Habe vor einiger Zeit auch mit nicht kommerziellen NTFS Treibern unter Linux experimentiert, mit denen man auch auf NTFS schreiben konnte. Letztendlich waren mir diese allerdings zu umständlich und buggy.

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab mit FAT32 + großen Partitionen absolut keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal Stromausfall und schon kam beim nächsten Start ChkDsk und hat mir meine Daten kaputtrepariert.  "Zeichenkette zu lang... muss abgeschnitten werden... bla... bla..." und danach nur noch Müll auf der Platte.

----------

## Diskus

Hallo,

ich kann auch nur zu ext2 bzw. ext3 raten ,da ich schon mehrfach mit FAT32 Probleme hatte.

Diskus

----------

## tuxthekiller

Vielleicht(sehr unwahrscheinlich) wird XFS irgendwann auf Windows "portiert". In Anführungszeichen, weil man es ja nicht Windows draufinstallieren will.

----------

## firefly

borsdel:

ich hatte mal den treiber von paragon ntfs4linux am laufen die geschwindigkeit war deutlich besser als die von captive  :Smile: 

Soweit ich das noch weis hatte ich keine problem damit.

----------

## Xairo

 *firefly wrote:*   

> borsdel:
> 
> ich hatte mal den treiber von paragon ntfs4linux am laufen die geschwindigkeit war deutlich besser als die von captive 
> 
> Soweit ich das noch weis hatte ich keine problem damit.

 

was heist deutlich besser? kannste ungefär sagen wieviel mb/s?

----------

## firefly

soweit ich mich erinner kann war die geschwindigkeit in etwa so schnell(eventuell etwas langsamer) als ob du auf ein linux-dateisystem kopieren würdest.

----------

